# My neighbor cut Duff's hair!



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

My boyfriend and I just got back from Mexico (He rode in the 50 mile Rosarito/Ensenada bike race), and I'm absolutely horrified. We left Linus with our neighbor, who can be a bit of a pest (I'm being SOOOO nice), but means well and has a 13 yr old bichon. I posted pictures of Duff new haircut last week, and when I went to pick him up this afternoon, she had chopped all the hair off of his face! I mean, it's less than 1/2 inch all the way around his muzzle, all the way up to his eyes! And on top of that, I broke my camera, and I can't even take a picture to show you guys.

I asked, "What did you do to his face?" And she said, "Oh well it was getting dirty, so I cleaned it up." WTF? Are you kidding me? I understand that it's hair, but it's the principle of the matter. I left my PERFECTLY GROOMED Linus with her for 2 days, and she completely chopped his face up. If it was getting dirty, wipe it off with a wet cloth, don't cut someone else's dogs hair! 

And on top of that, she handed me his food back, and said that she was feeding him something else, that he really liked a lot better, and maybe I should switch. Kibbles and Bits. Yeah, I'm going to run and pick it up right now. (OK, that was mean, but seriously!)


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - you're taking it well , I'd be going psycho . Remember it will grow back - with time . FEEL BETTER . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I feel for you! What a nightmare.



Melanie


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Are you sure she is your friend? I would be thinking something esle about this time.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you are handling this really well. I would have gone off big time - if it was a skin kid would she have cut his/her hair and changed their diet as well. She sounds like she's slightly off the rocker here. Give Duff a big hug from me and Sophie.







And, here's a big one for you


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so sorry about that! I would be so upset! Who does this lady think she is! Geeze....Im sorry hun!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is just crazy. So sorry.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

OMGMGMG! You really are taking this well. Then again, I suppose, what can you do? The damage is done. Well you know now to never leave Mr. Duff with her again. Kibbles n Bits, yeah, right. How about Purina or Alpo?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a control freak she is. She appears to have no respect for other's possessions. I would never leave him there again. Thank goodness nothing worse happened!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what the?! WOAH! i would be livid if someone cut my dogs' hair!! that's crossing the line....









i'm sorry that happened.







but i'm sure the duff would look fabulous bald...nothing can make him look bad.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so not taking this as well as I let on. I'm absolutely livid, but feel the need to make my ranting as PG as possible.








So I just wrote a note and left it on her door. It went something like this...

Dear (Insert Neighbor's Name), 
Words cannot express how extremely upset I am with you. I cannot even begin to fathom what possesed you to cut Linus' hair with out permission. Considering that your knew I took him to the groomer just last weeekend, I feel it's completely appropriate for you to pay for his next grooming, since you obviously ruined this one. Your total lack of regard for my instructions and care of Duff, makes me question if I would ever leave him in your care again.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Yay to go! The letter shows that you are upset but not over the top!! Mine would have had a lot of *BLEEP* *BLEEP* etc...LOL, totally not PG!!! I hope she pays for the next groom, its the LEAST she can do!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OHhhhhhhhhhhh my God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























So sorry for you and Duff.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I'm so not taking this as well as I let on. I'm absolutely livid, but feel the need to make my ranting as PG as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jamie - you're right to let her know how you feel. I agree with your suggesting that she pay for Linus' next grooming. I hope she realizes how wrong her behavior was. Good thing, as Carrie said, that nothing can wipe out Linus' good looks, not even a stupid neighbor's haircut.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

......there's no question in my mind. She should NEVER care for Linus again. EVER!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow--that's just over the top. Had she ever watched him before?? I'm sorry that happened!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Duff. Your neighbor doesn't seem to be "playing with a full deck". I'd certainly think really hard before leaving her in charge again. The hair will grow back & Duff's tummy will recoop from the less than desirable kibble. But, what would she decide to change next time? I'm sorry that happened to Duff.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh my. 




Joy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

O M G !!! I am sitting here fuming for you! The hair cutting is bad enough, but to blatently ignore your feeding instructions and give him Kibbles n Bits?!? That stuff is toxic--literally. Thank God you only had him there two days. I wouldn't talk to that lady again, much less let her near my dog ever again.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW that is absolutely ridiculous!!!














I would be FURIOUS if someone did that to Luci!!!!!! I don't understand how this person felt she had the authority to touch his hair!!!!! AND THE KIBBLES N BITS?!?!?















Your letter was definitely good, I hope she learns a lesson from this!!!!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

OK, I'm so furious that I'm shaking. Please help calm me down/advise me on how to approach her. This is the note I just got in return...
JUST SO YOU KNOW AND SO WE ARE CLEAR ON THESE POINTS!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> OK, I'm so furious that I'm shaking. Please help calm me down/advise me on how to approach her. This is the note I just got in return...
> JUST SO YOU KNOW AND SO WE ARE CLEAR ON THESE POINTS![/B]


That doesn't make any sense? 

I say definitely sleep on it, you're too upset right now. Don't talk to her today/tonight. You won't be any less mad tomorrow, but you might be a little less stressed and able to think of the right way to approach her. Sorry but all I can offer is moral support - I don't know how I would react or what advice I can give.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay, what is that supposed to mean - that doesn't seem to address anything you said in your note!
ugh, I don't think the message is going to get thru (just my opinion), your neighbor has no sense about dogs (owning one doesn't make you an expert) - I mean who would just change a dogs food and upset their tummy?

I'm not helping - 

But, I think just knowing that you won't leave Duff w/them anymore - may be the only peace of mind you get. Since, she sounds out bit out of touch w/why you'd think this was not proper care of Duff.

sorry - I know this is frustrating and upsetting for you.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=367888
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'm so furious that I'm shaking. Please help calm me down/advise me on how to approach her. This is the note I just got in return...
JUST SO YOU KNOW AND SO WE ARE CLEAR ON THESE POINTS!
* When you dropped him off and told me you already walked him and he pooped...I always give the dogs I care for a treat so they feel relaxed, and ready to accept a new situation when I first get them...and Linus was very happy to go for a walk and pooed 2 MORE TIMES! (My response would be well maybe it was all the treats you gave him when I left.)

*When I set the food you asked me to set out, he didn't eat any or all of it. He was so hungry when I switched the food out, I am sorry but I can't have a dog not eat. I have to help him. 

*After he had so much fun with the other dogs, that you obviously don't know, I noticed he was dirty, I put him up on the counter and cleaned him very carefully, and brushed him so he'd look neat and clean. I noticed that he was so tangly it was hurting him when I was brushing him...THAT'S WHY I TRIMMED HIM!

*I charge 25/day for taking care of dogs and I'm very good at it. I don't care what you think of me. I DID YOU A BIG FAVOR FOR NOTHING! 

Ok this is me now. 
1.) She never mentioned to me that she charges, and I asked her before we left if she needed anything. I actually bought her a very pretty bracelet in Mexico, but I'm so angry that I can't even talk to her to give it to her. 
2.) I told her in her apt that it was not ok that she cut his hair, and she never apologized, nor did she in this note. 
3.) I wrote her a note initally b/c I was so upset, and I did not want to over-react, as I tend to do.








4.) How dare she insuinuate that I don't take Linus on enough walk/playdates. 

The worst part of our situation is that we're not technically supposed to have a dog, and now I'm freaking out that she's going to go to management with my initial letter. 


I accidently hit add reply WAY too soon. Shaking hands and all.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this happened to You and Duff. I would be fuming mad







. For help calming down, I know if it were me I would need a glass of wine.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

No, she is most certainly not good at taking care of dogs. You don't just go hacking their hair off and switching their food, especially to junk like KnB. I wonder how long she waited for him to eat his food? If he didn't eat one meal it's not the end of the world, he was probably either full from the treats she gave him or not comfortable enough in his new surroundings to eat yet. If she was really concerned about it she should have contacted you. I would get the word out to other neighbors if you see them bringing a dog for her to care for.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG WTF was she thinking?!?!?!?!?!?
I would be FREAKED!!! 

I say just let it go though
she is not worth it, obviously she has no idea 
just never leave your dog with her again!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

gee poor you , poor puppy.. I can get over this.. it horible. 
I don't know what I would have done if that was me.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG!!! I'm just checking in real quick (it's been quite crazy here at my house!!) but I absolutely had to respond to this post! First of all I'm so sorry about your very rude neighbor. Yes, she was doing you a favor, but it ceases to become a favor when she chopped off your dogs hair and fed him a bunch of cr*p food, completely disregarding your instructions to her. 

I too am from the "easily fired up" school where I react and than get nerve wracked about reprecussions that I didn't even have time to think through. It's obvious from her note that now she feels that she is the "wronged party" and has figured out all kinds of ways how she helped you and how much of an ingrate you are!







That she should have been paid for something that you didn't even know she charged for (ie: dogsitting) seems an afterthought and her justification for all the dumb things that she did.
Don't fall for it. 

What I would do now is take a step back and don't engage her anymore. Apparently she feels very "in the right" about what she did, and you will never convince her otherwise. She might get even more vindictive and go to management if she gets any more riled up. You could say to her "Look, I was (and still am) upset about you cutting my dogs hair and feeding him food I don't want him to eat but what's done is done. I won't bother you again to watch him in the future. I'll make other arrangements next time." His hair will eventually grow back and if you ask her to pay for his next grooming, she may go ballistic.

I'm sorry about your pup. It must be hard to have left him with someone you trusted and come back to instructions that were completely ignored.







Do feel better soon.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

It always surprises me at the audacity of some people. I think you handled it well Guess you'll be looking for a new sitter,huh? Skip and I were in Ensenada last year during the bike race. We took Rudy and had a great time.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Holy guacamole, your neighbor was WAY out of line and I can totally understand why you are upset!!!!! Justifiably upset ... chopping Duff's hair is bad enough but switching his diet could have upset his little tummy!














Her note in reply to you showed that she definitely does NOT "get it" or even see that what she did was out of line! Grrr. I'm really sorry ... hugs to you and Duff!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> What I would do now is take a step back and don't engage her anymore. Apparently she feels very "in the right" about what she did, and you will never convince her otherwise. She might get even more vindictive and go to management if she gets any more riled up. You could say to her "Look, I was (and still am) upset about you cutting my dogs hair and feeding him food I don't want him to eat but what's done is done. I won't bother you again to watch him in the future. I'll make other arrangements next time." His hair will eventually grow back and if you ask her to pay for his next grooming, she may go ballistic.
> 
> I'm sorry about your pup. It must be hard to have left him with someone you trusted and come back to instructions that were completely ignored.
> 
> ...


Jamie - I think this is good advice, a good, 'sensible' way to approach her. You get your feelings out, let her know the consequences (never watching the Duffster again) and end it.



I'm just so sorry. Wish I could give you and Duff a big hug long distance.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

What a violation, I am so sorry to hear about this. Please just keep away from this person. it will never be worth it...


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I cant believe what your neighbour did!!! I would be livivd too!! And she cant seem to understand what she did wrong???!!!! huh








I think the best way to approach it now would be too just let it go and not even mention it to her again. I dont think you will be able to convince her she was wrong and after all if she is your neighbour you dont want any repercussions!!
Hugs to duff















He will always be handsome though


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

She is only talking about charging for sitting dogs because you said something about the Grooming fees.
This is her way of getting out of possibly paying for any grooming fees.

She isn't going to see it your way because it isn't convent for her to admit she is wrong.

No one in their right mind thinks it's Okay to cut someone esle hair.. Not a childs or a Dogs.
She knew you had the dog groomed, she has major control issues.

Let it go, she isn't worth it.

She is the kind it is best to STAY FAR away from.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I am in total shock, that is all I can say..


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm still flaming mad, but I'm going to take the higher road, and not mention it again. You guys are right, and as my best friend says, "You can't argue with crazy." 
My boyfriend and I are now actively searching for a new home. Thanks for the advice, and talking me out of trying to fight a losing battle. I'm still super frustrated, but it will grow back.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> She is the kind it is best to STAY FAR away from.[/B]


I totaly agree.. just stay away from that crazy person.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is just crazy! I'm so sorry this happened to Duff!







At least it will grow back. Hang in there...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

People have different ideas of what is right and wrong for their actions. Your neighbor doesn't seem to know that a dog will not eat much the first day they are in a new situation without their owner. I used to board dogs. Clients would be upset because they would get most of their food back. I did feed them, they just didn't eat. But I wasn't about to change their food. I didn't want to clean up diarrhea either. I would never cut on their coats and I was a groomer then too. People's dogs are their lives, you don't mess it up. 

While I was in Texas with my family emergency I had my friend who is very good with coat in her own right take care of my "Coated" show dogs. I took her the shampoo and conditioner that she would need. Told her how I used it and that she didn't have to wrap Tristan because he would be in an exercise pen instead of being loose in my living room. She thinks I am very very bad with coat and she wanted to show me her way was much better. She used her shampoo and conditioner on them. The stuff I use cuts down on the amount of potential matting between grooming. I've experimented with different shampoos and knew which ones worked on these dogs and which don't. She really changed the texture of the coats and boy did I have a matt problem when I got them home. 

Does she know this? No Way!!! She came to my assistance when I really needed help. She made it possible for me to be with my mother during the loss of my dad. Without her help I couldn't have stayed as long as I did. I can live with a little more matting than loosing her friendship. 

Sometimes you have to pick your fights. 

Tina


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Update:
I'm about 90% sure we're moving as of May 15th. Crazy neighbor is in fact still crazy. She told me that she let Ralph wear Linus' harness the entire time I was gone. And that she would let him off leash to run around, and that's how he got so dirty. So this woman was letting my dog with improper identification run around ILLEGALLY off leash?! 

Today I found a listing for dogwalker/house sitter on craigslist. The number on the ad is hers. While I feel morally inclined to let people know how irresponsible she is, I don't want to go blasting her on a public ad site. 

(Yes, I realize I'm blasting her here, but I see it more of venting to people who understand how I feel.) 

I'm not going to say anything, but the thought of people leaving their innocent pets with this woman is very upsetting to me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad for you that you're moving, and getting away from that neighbor, Jamie. What a shame that she's advertising her services. I sure hope that no dog ever suffers again as a result of her care.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG! When you initially asked her to watch Linus, was it as a favor - neighbor to neighbor, or was it because you knew she did it for other people and it was a 'business?' 

If it was a favor, I know I would have a hard time saying exactly how I feel, I do know that! I know I would have felt like she put herself out to help me, so I probably shouldn't bitch. Even if I knew that there was no reason that my dog should have matted up that badly in such a short time.

Wait a minute, I did have a similar situation where I felt like I couldn't really complain. When Lucy had her retained baby teeth removed, I was just getting her tear staining under control but the vet office shaved between her eyes and the bridge of her nose while she was there getting those teeth removed. I was PISSED but I felt like they probably thought they were doing me a favor so I shouldn't say anything. And so I didn't, just making sure that every time she went in, that they knew NOT to shave her without permission. I've got the whole inner bitch thing down, it's the outer bitch that I have problems expressing, LOL.

Obviously this went way beyond just trimming the hair and changing the food to something unbelievable and totally irresponsible. WTF was Ralphie doing wearing his harness??? OMG. That is just not something you do. Ever. What a feeling of helplessness knowing that other people will answer her ad and have their dogs subjected to the same treatment! I don't envy you that one. 

Kibbles and bits is pretty bad, I have to admit. Of course he liked it, it's junk food! This is why I have to take my dogs with me on trips, LOL! I wouldn't even begin to know who to trust to take care of them.


----------

